# Bu ne demek?



## eleus

Merhaba,

Aşağıdaki cümleyi çözemedim. Yardım rica ediyorum. Teşekkürler.

"The rest of the material is arranged in bibliographical notes to a list of the regions in Anatolia."


----------



## shiningstar

"Geri kalan malzemeler/materyaller, Anadolu'daki bölgelerin bir listesine bibliyografik notlar halinde düzenlenmiştir."

Daha düzgün olsun; Malzemelerin geri kalan kısmı Anadolu'da yer alan bölgeler listesine bibliyografik notlar halinde eklenmiştir.


----------



## TekYelken

Ben de şöyle çevirirdim:

*Gerisi Anadolu bölgeleri listesine kaynakça notları şeklinde düzenlenip eklenmiştir.*


----------



## eleus

Herkese teşekkürler, niye anlamamışım esas onu anlamak zor


----------



## bulutoguzhan

Cümle orijinal İngilizce mi yoksa İngiliz olmayan birisi tarafından mı yazılmış, çünkü mana tam olarak anlaşılmıyor ?
"The rest of the material is arranged in bibliographical notes to a list of the regions in Anatolia." ( lack of meaning )


----------



## eleus

Bunu yazan halis muhlis İngiliz ve dil  profesörü; bu cümle ne ki diyeceğim; bazı cümleler 8-9 satır sürüyor; ben daha çok yardım istemek zorunda kalacağım galiba


----------



## TekYelken

Zaten dil uzmanlarından korkacaksın. Bir de örnek olacaklar; Nerde kaldı dilde duruluk? 

Çevirmenlere kolay gelsin.


----------



## bulutoguzhan

Biz de zamaninda cok ugrasmistik, gercekten kolay gelsin.


----------

